# Beau Desert Draw & Info



## Region3 (May 6, 2011)

*10:07*
G1BBO *
RichardC
full_throttle
Grumpyjock *

*10:15*
Charlie *
Crow
Region3
Andy Kind *

*10:23*
Redwood
sweatysock41
Andy Bell
Qwerty

*10:31*
Murphthemog
Whereditgo
jammydodger
Pete

*10:39*
Aztecs27
Pokerjoke
EaseNGrace
rickg

*10:47*
Bigfoot
Junior
jacetheace
PNWokingham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*15:13*
G1BBO *
RichardC
Region3
Andy Kind *

*15:21*
Charlie *
Crow
full_throttle
Grumpyjock *

*15:29*
Redwood
sweatysock41
jammydodger
Pete

*15:37*
Murphthemog
Whereditgo
Andy Bell
Qwerty

*15:45*
Aztecs27
Pokerjoke
jacetheace
PNWokingham

*15:53*
Bigfoot
Junior
EaseNGrace
rickg


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2011)

With the rounds 5 hours apart we need to make sure the rounds aren't too slow, otherwise it's going to be a bit hurried getting lunch and back out again.


<u>Things to remember.</u>

[*]No spikes in the bar & there isn't a spike bar  [*]Changing shoes in the car park is frowned upon [*]Jacket & tie required for the evening meal  [*]Handicap certificates _may_ be asked for. Please bring one if you can


I'm not sure what time they'll be open for bacon rolls & coffee/tea yet, but I'm hoping to get there about 8:00 - 8:30

The lunch is on a rolling basis ie. grab it when you finish your first round.
The evening meal is booked for 8:30pm


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2011)

*Prizes*

There are none!  

I'm not sure whether or not it's worth putting a fiver or something in the kitty to split up as prizes, because not everyone might want to.

What does everyone think?

Make it voluntary, make it mandatory, or just let people have side bets in their own little matches if they want to.

Also, if you want prizes, do we do all the usual ones like nearest the pin, longest drive, and maybe best morning/afternoon/overall, or just 1st 2nd 3rd?

I'm not that bothered, but will do my best to organise what the majority want, unless someone else wants to take responsibility for prizes?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Well done region sounds like you have put in a lot of effort,it all sounds great.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*




			Well done region sounds like you have put in a lot of effort,it all sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that you're stuck with me for both rounds 

And yes, Nice one Gary, cheers for all the effort. Hope I can get my H'Cap sorted before then!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*







			Well done region sounds like you have put in a lot of effort,it all sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that you're stuck with me for both rounds 

And yes, Nice one Gary, cheers for all the effort. Hope I can get my H'Cap sorted before then!
		
Click to expand...



No mate really looking forward to meeting you,and the two guys were playing with are top guys,we are going to have a good time.


----------



## jammydodger (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Nice one Region and thanks for getting it organised. I need to get some stronger sun glasses if i'm playing with Murph  

Personally i'm not too bothered about prizes but i'm happy to chip in with everyone else. Might be easy just to go with cash prizes for best 3 overall and i'm sure there will be plenty of side bets going round


----------



## Junior (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Agree with Jammy, happy to chip a fiver in and do prizes for 1st 2nd and 3rd.  

Thanks for organising this Region, its much appreciated !!  Just hope I fair a little better than last time out at Beau, few pars but a lot of blobs !!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the 24th !!


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Thanks for all the effort into organising this Gary.  I don't mind a fiver towards prizes.  Really looking forward to meeting you guys at what is a cracking course.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Hi gary lets make it a Â£5 mandatory 1st 2nd 3rd otherwise your going to have to wait till everyone posts,im sure all will be up for it,it adds a bit of spice.


----------



## jammydodger (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*




			Hi gary lets make it a Â£5 mandatory 1st 2nd 3rd otherwise your going to have to wait till everyone posts,im sure all will be up for it,it adds a bit of spice.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone doesnt want in on the day then they just miss out on the prize and it moves to 4th place etc , should be easy enough to sort out a percentage for the pots , maybe 60,40,20 ?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

baggsy not teeing off 1st 

Â£5 is fine by me


----------



## RichardC (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*




			baggsy not teeing off 1st 

Â£5 is fine by me
		
Click to expand...

Your name is on top


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Â£5 is good for me!


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Ok then, Â£5 each, x 24 = Â£120


What about...

Best overall
1st Â£40
2nd Â£25

Best round - morning OR afternoon
1st Â£25
2nd Â£15

Prizes determined in that order, and no-one can win more than once.


One other prize of Â£15 which I've decided on, but can't reveal as it could be contrived to win. Trust me


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

haha, nice one Region3

am bricking it already but looking forward to it immensely


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

All sounds like a god idea to me. Really looking forward to it - just mulling whether to go and play or not today - the weather looks a bit iffy!


----------



## jammydodger (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*




			haha, nice one Region3

am bricking it already but looking forward to it immensely
		
Click to expand...

Come on Gibbo , you're nailing it after your lesson so we'll all want to see a nice high draw to about 250


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

that was yesterday... got a round tomoz so we shall see


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp; Info*

Again thanks for organising this Region,sounds like you've put a lot of effort in.

 Â£5 is fine with me, starting to look forward to it now its not to far away.


----------



## Region3 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

For anyone who's not played there before and looking at it on the website, it's a lot hillier than it looks.

For example, the 1st hole on the website looks flat, but I'd say the green was about 50' above the tee!

The 18th also, from the fairway bunkers the green is quite a way below you. It's a great hole and if you can get near the bunkers with your drive you have a choice of whether or not to go for the 200yd carry over heather and rough to the green. The rest of the hole stretches out in front of and below you with the clubhouse at the back of the huge green.

I just had a look at my scorecard from last year to refresh my memory and half of me wishes I didn't keep the stats 
I shot 95 (off 10), including 42 putts. I only hit 5 fairways and parred 4 of those.

Can't wait for some revenge! Maybe.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

hmmmm thats cheered me up.... Not


----------



## Region3 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*




			hmmmm thats cheered me up.... Not 

Click to expand...

And I didn't even mention the drives out of chutes of trees for fear of upsetting you


----------



## G1BB0 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

driving was spot on today, short game was pants, new putter for the meet hopefully


----------



## jammydodger (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

I'm really looking forward to this one and starting to count the days off now.


----------



## rickg (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*




			I'm really looking forward to this one and starting to count the days off now.
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*







			I'm really looking forward to this one and starting to count the days off now.
		
Click to expand...

+1  

Click to expand...

+2. Especially as the guys I'm drawn with should make it even better. Hope you're repping the mizzys Rick


----------



## rickg (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*




			+2. Especially as the guys I'm drawn with should make it even better. Hope you're repping the mizzys Rick  

Click to expand...

....got a fitting at the Mizuno National fitting Centre at New Malden on Tuesday  

Looking to make sure the shafts are right in the MP62's....not convinced they are.....


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*







			+2. Especially as the guys I'm drawn with should make it even better. Hope you're repping the mizzys Rick  

Click to expand...

....got a fitting at the Mizuno National fitting Centre at New Malden on Tuesday  

Looking to make sure the shafts are right in the MP62's....not convinced they are..... 

Click to expand...

Considering the same treatment myself. But just because I want to and I'm a fanboy, not because I need to  

Hope it goes well.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

quick question, can I use golfshot on my iphone?


----------



## Region3 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*




			quick question, can I use golfshot on my iphone? 

Click to expand...

I'd say so.

Yes, I know it's technically illegal.
Yes, I know they're not officially allowed in comps.
Yes, I think you should be allowed to use it for the Beau meet.
No, I don't think we should start kicking the ball out of the rough as well. 

Anyone seriously seriously object?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*







			quick question, can I use golfshot on my iphone? 

Click to expand...

I'd say so.

Yes, I know it's technically illegal.
Yes, I know they're not officially allowed in comps.
Yes, I think you should be allowed to use it for the Beau meet.
No, I don't think we should start kicking the ball out of the rough as well. 

Anyone seriously seriously object?
		
Click to expand...

No objections from me. But I will be reporting him if I catch him using the Compass app for whatever the compass app does.  

Android users are fine as there's no built in (non-deletable) compass. 

I shall have mine loaded on my phone, but I doubt it will last 36 holes. hopefully someone I'm playing with will have a GPS/Rangefinder just incase.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Beau Desert Draw &amp;amp; Info*

well as an ex squaddie I can read a compass, if it is used its only to find my way out of the wilderness after a monster tee shot with a hint of slice


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2011)

*Menu Choices*

I've just been informed that we need to make food choices, and make them fast!

Can everyone going please reply giving their preference (if any).

We have this choice as a group, so unfortunately I've got to go with the majority even if it means some people might not like it.

*Main*
[*]Steak & Kidney Pie
[*]Chicken & Mushroom Pie
[*]Braised Steak in Red Wine Sauce
[*]Port Steak in White Wine & Chive Sauce

*Desserts*
[*]Bread & Butter Pudding
[*]Apple Crumble
[*]Sherry Trifle

Please also check back here once the food is decided upon.
I have more news but the food is the urgent one so I want to get that out of the way first.


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Braised Steak and Apple Crumble for me please  Come to think of it any of it I'm not fussy


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Braised steak and Apple Crumble here for me too. 

Only thing I'm not massively keen on is S&K pie, but I'll eat it if that's what's decided as I'm not that arsed.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Chicken pie or braised steak. Not fussed re desert.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Braised Steak and apple pie preferred, but will eat anything except that baby food (bread and butter pudding - nasty!)


----------



## Junior (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Chicken pie and apple pie for me.  After 36 holes though i'll be ready to eat anything !!


----------



## jammydodger (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

I'll go with the majority as I could eat all of the above with no problems


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Anything without mushrooms,thx


----------



## Redwood (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

2 x Chicken & Mushroom Pie and Ample Crumble!!!


----------



## grumpyjock (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Steak and kidney pie and apple crumble for me please.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

braised steak/bread & butter pudding please


----------



## Qwerty (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Chicken and mushroom pie and apple crumble sounds good, but i'll eat anything after 36 holes.


----------



## full_throttle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

happy to go with whatever is served,

i can always get a bite when i get home if the menu doesn't agrree with me


----------



## PNWokingham (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			Braised steak and Apple Crumble here for me too. 

Only thing I'm not massively keen on is S&K pie, but I'll eat it if that's what's decided as I'm not that arsed.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me please Gary. Cheers. Paul


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Braised steak/Apple crumble please


----------



## Bigfoot (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

I would eat any of the choices, so whatever the majority decide is good for me


----------



## RichardC (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Myself and Charlie are both Steak & Kidney Pie and Apple Crumble


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Pork Steak in White Wine & Chive Sauce for main (doesn't look like a popular call but I'm happy to go with anything)

Apple Crumble for pudding, especially if it's with custard!


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Thanks peeps.

18 votes so a large % of people answered and I can't really wait any longer so the menu is...

Braised Steak
Apple Crumble

Damn democracies! I should have just chose myself 

I hope I didn't mislead anyone into thinking they were ordering for themselves. We have to choose as a group so the above was the majority vote.


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

So, just to tidy up some last answers to other questions I had about the day...

The clubhouse will be open from 9am and staffed shortly after for your pre-round nibble and slurp. Obviously the course will be open before that so I can't see it being a problem if you're earlier. Practice green / net / chipping green there to kill your time with.

I don't particularly fancy timing my drive through rush hour to get there at 9 if anyone fancies Maccy D's?


Apologies to anyone who's bought a jacket specifically for this day.
Our evening meal is being hosted in a small function room upstairs at the club, and it has no dress code to speak of other than clean/dry golf gear is acceptable. Obviously you can dress up from that if you wish.
Sorry again for misleading you all, but I literally only found out about it today.

That's about it. If anyone has any more questions I'll try to get them answered.

Just need the weather now. Other than that, load up the course on your GPS, bring your straightest drives and your best putting touch otherwise you in for mucho pain


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Cheers Gary. Bit gutted I'm not forced to wear my suit but it saves a lot of faff! 

Would it be wrong of me to have McDonalds and my coffee and bacon roll on arrival? 

Do we need to let anyone know who we are when we get there? Have you booked it as a Golf Monthly meet?


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			Would it be wrong of me to have McDonalds and my coffee and bacon roll on arrival? 

Click to expand...

I feel it would be rude not to 
A few of us did last time. Can never have too much breakfast!





			Do we need to let anyone know who we are when we get there? Have you booked it as a Golf Monthly meet?
		
Click to expand...

They know I've organised it through the forum, but it's booked under my name, Gary Mitchell.

I've not had to supply anyone else's names so they won't have a clue who you are 

All the more reason for McD's so we all turn up together?


----------



## rickg (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			I don't particularly fancy timing my drive through rush hour to get there at 9 if anyone fancies Maccy D's?
		
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*







			I don't particularly fancy timing my drive through rush hour to get there at 9 if anyone fancies Maccy D's?
		
Click to expand...

Which one?
		
Click to expand...

Yea, which one and what time?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

Can anyone confirm whats happening wednesday


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

My understanding is that we are meeting up at Robin Hood Golf Club in Solihull @ 9.00.  As I said earlier on the day after thread I can confirm with them on Monday that the tee will be available if it helps.


----------



## Redwood (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

This one might be the best option:

HEMLOCK PARK INDUSTRIAL ESTATE
CANNOCK
WS11 2GF


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			This one might be the best option:

HEMLOCK PARK INDUSTRIAL ESTATE
CANNOCK
WS11 2GF
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Redwood!

That looks the closest, and I think it's the same one we met at last year. Don't ask Losttheplot for directions 

How about 8am ish? It's only about 10 minutes to the course from there.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

EIGHT?! 

I'll need to stock up on plenty of Red Bull for the drive home. Early start + 36 holes + lunch + dinner = sleepy. 

Sounds good!


----------



## rickg (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			Don't ask Losttheplot for directions 

Click to expand...

I think he still owes me a McD's breakfast!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			EIGHT?! 

I'll need to stock up on plenty of Red Bull for the drive home. Early start + 36 holes + lunch + dinner = sleepy. 

Sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

same as Aztecs, gona be a long old day


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*







			EIGHT?! 

I'll need to stock up on plenty of Red Bull for the drive home. Early start + 36 holes + lunch + dinner = sleepy. 

Sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

same as Aztecs, gona be a long old day 

Click to expand...

Totally worth it though.


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			So, just to tidy up some last answers to other questions I had about the day...

The clubhouse will be open from 9am and staffed shortly after for your pre-round nibble and slurp. Obviously the course will be open before that so I can't see it being a problem if you're earlier. Practice green / net / chipping green there to kill your time with.

I don't particularly fancy timing my drive through rush hour to get there at 9 if anyone fancies Maccy D's?


Apologies to anyone who's bought a jacket specifically for this day.
Our evening meal is being hosted in a small function room upstairs at the club, and it has no dress code to speak of other than clean/dry golf gear is acceptable. Obviously you can dress up from that if you wish.
Sorry again for misleading you all, but I literally only found out about it today.

That's about it. If anyone has any more questions I'll try to get them answered.

Just need the weather now. Other than that, load up the course on your GPS, bring your straightest drives and your best putting touch otherwise you in for mucho pain 

Click to expand...

Cheers Gary, looking fwd to it.  Beau is one of my fave courses !! Bring your putting boots everyone.... I think the prize money should go to anyone who doesnt 3 stab in 36 holes.  Greens are big and slippery !!!


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

oh.. and fingers crossed no one hits a topper off the first


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*







			EIGHT?! 

I'll need to stock up on plenty of Red Bull for the drive home. Early start + 36 holes + lunch + dinner = sleepy. 

Sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

same as Aztecs, gona be a long old day 

Click to expand...

McDonalds is optional boys, not compulsory


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*










			EIGHT?! 

I'll need to stock up on plenty of Red Bull for the drive home. Early start + 36 holes + lunch + dinner = sleepy. 

Sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

same as Aztecs, gona be a long old day 

Click to expand...

McDonalds is optional boys, not compulsory 

Click to expand...

Of course it's compulsory! Where else will I get my "sausage" and "egg" McMuffin fix?


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			Of course it's compulsory! Where else will I get my "sausage" and "egg" McMuffin fix?  

Click to expand...

Well if you early starters are going to make it for 8.00 then as a relative local I'm going to have to!

See you all there.  

(And my putting is rubbish at the moment, 6 three-puts in a round of 39 putts at the weekend).


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*







			Of course it's compulsory! Where else will I get my "sausage" and "egg" McMuffin fix?  

Click to expand...

Well if you early starters are going to make it for 8.00 then as a relative local I'm going to have to!

See you all there.  

(And my putting is rubbish at the moment, 6 three-puts in a round of 39 putts at the weekend).
		
Click to expand...

Well if they were all because you left the first one 10' short you might be ok


----------



## G1BB0 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

fook me, 8am at maccy d's.... 2 1/2 hr drive = 0530 hrs start 

thats ok cos I will be up most of the night with excitement yeeeha, then probably fall asleep at lunchtime and miss my 2nd 18


----------



## jammydodger (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*

I'm staying the night before so I may venture into this fine dining establishment although I havnt been in a MacD's since I was 18


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2011)

*Space Available @ Beau Desert*

Unfortunately a couple of people have had to drop out, so I have 2 spaces available if anyone's interested?

It's too late notice for everyone on my reserve list.

I've pm'd mungoscorner who showed a bit of interest in it on another thread.

I tried to PM Wolfman055 who previously showed an interest, but got a message saying user not known.

Is there anyone who could have that day free at this short notice and wants to come?

First refusal to the 2 mentioned above, but just in case, anyone else interested?

Â£65 gets you 2 rounds of golf, food before, inbetween and after the golf.
Â£5 on the day for prizes.


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Space Available @ Beau Desert*

Just had a reply from mungoscorner and unfortunately it's too short notice, so 2 spaces free folks.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Space Available @ Beau Desert*




			Just had a reply from mungoscorner and unfortunately it's too short notice, so 2 spaces free folks.
		
Click to expand...

 who can't make it? Whoever it is that's a real shame. Hope we can find someone to fill the spaces.


----------



## Region3 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Space Available @ Beau Desert*







			Just had a reply from mungoscorner and unfortunately it's too short notice, so 2 spaces free folks.
		
Click to expand...

 who can't make it? Whoever it is that's a real shame. Hope we can find someone to fill the spaces.
		
Click to expand...

It's jacetheace and easengrace.

I don't know that anyone not going would look at this thread but I don't want to jam up the forums with loads of threads about one meet.

It would be nice to have a full compliment of golfers though, plus get the other 2 their money back.


----------



## jammydodger (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Space Available @ Beau Desert*

Might be worth one new thread on the main forum for any newcomers who dont look in this area yet ?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Space Available @ Beau Desert*

yeah I agree, mention any standard as G1BB0 is playing and is pants so they wont come last


----------



## Losttheplot (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*







			Don't ask Losttheplot for directions 

Click to expand...

I think he still owes me a McD's breakfast!!! 

Click to expand...


   

If your doing the Blackmoor meet I shall honour our 'arrangement' Rick!


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Menu Choices*




			If your doing the Blackmoor meet I shall honour our 'arrangement' Rick! 

Click to expand...

I am and I'm looking forward to my free brekkie!!


----------

